# SBlock limits?



## Knight Otu (Feb 13, 2005)

Over in this character thread, I just leveled up my character, and thought it would be nice to have the previous level stats available in a sblock for reference. However, now that I've edited in the sblock, it does not seem to open for me.

Is there a limit to how much can be in an sblock, or is there a different reason it does not open?


----------



## Pandraz (Feb 13, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> Over in this character thread, I just leveled up my character, and thought it would be nice to have the previous level stats available in a sblock for reference. However, now that I've edited in the sblock, it does not seem to open for me.
> 
> Is there a limit to how much can be in an sblock, or is there a different reason it does not open?



It's the post's character limit that counts, isn't it?


----------



## Darkness (Feb 13, 2005)

Knight Otu said:
			
		

> However, now that I've edited in the sblock, it does not seem to open for me.



Hm. It opens just fine for me.

(By the way, you're nowhere near the character limit for a post. Dunno if an sblock has a separate, smaller limit. I don't think so, but I'm not sure.)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 13, 2005)

Works just fine for me, too.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 13, 2005)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Hm. It opens just fine for me.
> 
> (By the way, you're nowhere near the character limit for a post. Dunno if an sblock has a separate, smaller limit. I don't think so, but I'm not sure.)




*tests again*
Hum, no luck, still not opening... Let's try something else...


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 13, 2005)

Ok, it works just fine on Internet Explorer, but not in Firefox. So apparently, the problem is on my end... there's another thing to test.


----------



## K_O Logged Out (Feb 13, 2005)

Well, it doesn't work on Firefox while I'm logged out either. Strangely enough, that is the only sblock that I encountered that would not open...


----------



## Piratecat (Feb 14, 2005)

It doesn't work for me in Firefox, either; it's the only one I've run into that's like that. You may just want to edit out the sblock tags.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 14, 2005)

...if Firefox isn't working, I'd suggest just using Avant.


----------



## Michael Morris (Feb 14, 2005)

Firefox apparently puts a limit on the amount of text that can be put on a hidden layer.  I can't think of an easy way around this.


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 14, 2005)

Pretty odd... and I'm sure I've come across bigger sblocks than that, as well... oh, well, I turned it into a quote for now (since it would not even work when I split it into two sblocks), and I'll decide later what to do.


----------

